# Headphones working with 12.2-RELEASE



## joplass (Dec 11, 2020)

While on 12.1_RELEASE, I previously opened at least two threads here trying to make my laptop outputs sound to headphones. After upgrading to 12.2-RELEASE, out of the box sound is now going to headphones. 

Sorry about the excitement but this is big for me. Thanks to all the developers who managed to make this work. This FreeBSD user is in BSD heaven yahoooooooo!!!!


----------

